# water and ice guard over old shingles



## orliszpon (Jun 6, 2021)

I have this relatively low slope roof (about 2:12) that had been covered with some kind of membrane material (I do not know exactly what that is) and a layer of shingles. I decided to replace the shingles and signed a contract with a roofer to remove the old roofing and then place a new layer of ice guard and shingles on the bare deck.
However, the contractor said he could not remove the old roofing (it wasn't coming off easy), so he put ice guard over the old shingles and then put another layer of shingles.

Is placing water and ice guard over old shingles acceptable in the industry? (I am getting leaks behind the facia (water is getting under the drip edge and accumulating above the soffit) but I do not know why - everything appears to be bonded solid).

Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No, never acceptable. In situations like this, we tear off the sheathing and replace it too. Some brands of I+W will "weld"itself to both sheathing and shingles, resulting in your situation.


----------



## orliszpon (Jun 6, 2021)

roofermann said:


> No, never acceptable. In situations like this, we tear off the sheathing and replace it too. Some brands of I+W will "weld"itself to both sheathing and shingles, resulting in your situation.


Thank you, rooferman,


----------

